
Becoming a Real Startup – On Growing and Turning an Idea into Something Tangible - saddington
https://blog.trytomo.com/becoming-a-real-startup-on-growing-turning-an-idea-into-something-tangible-fast-55e18120e6ff
======
saddington
Let me know if you have any questions!

